# Muscle car paintjob on a Lowrider



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

you guys think a muscle car pantjob would look good on a lowrider? i got a 87 cutlass and idk if would look good
Chevelle
Duster
Cuda
Cuda 2

i like how they do the fading stripes


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The simple stripes maybe.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

my vote is NO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 16 2009, 06:37 PM~14209169
> *my vote is NO
> *


x10


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14207256
> *you guys think a muscle car pantjob would look good on a lowrider? i got a 87 cutlass and idk if would look good
> Chevelle
> Duster
> ...


paint how ever you want not how someone you dont know wants it

but imo the chevelle color is clean. the mopar color is shitty bbut might come out good if you incorporate other colors if doing patterns


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd say yes to the chevelle and no the the other 3 but it's your ride so you can paint it whatever you want.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: the chevelle looks like a decent color but i can only amagine me rolling down the street in a lime green car with flat black stripes,a big 440 running down the side 13x7 and hydraulics :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

yeaah. i looked again annnd not a good idea. haha. think ima stick with my midnight blue idea.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 17 2009, 03:11 PM~14216501
> *yeaah. i looked again annnd not a good idea. haha. think ima stick with my midnight blue idea.
> *


how bout some black peal and some marbelizer .. and do a stripe like that .. 

then candy over it :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

HELL NO! :rant:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 17 2009, 11:24 PM~14224149
> *HELL NO!  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 16 2009, 03:06 PM~14207256
> *you guys think a muscle car pantjob would look good on a lowrider? i got a 87 cutlass and idk if would look good
> Chevelle
> Duster
> ...


the only paint job a "muscle car" would have in common with a lowrider is JET BLACK.


anything else and it would be the other way around...LOWRIDER paint on a "muscle car" would be a better cleaner option.



street rods have some nice paint schemes, but even still they cant touch the type of paint work someone like Danny D can bust out on a lowrider.


just my 2 cents.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

no


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i think it would be a sweet idea to do one up like this. afterall lowridin to me is self expression and customization and trying to creat something a little bitt diffrent then everything else on the road. if you could order a lowrider premade from a car company it would make the art stagnant IMO


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

most of those types of jobs are vinyl.

and look like they came from the era the car came off the assembley line.


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 16 2009, 11:06 AM~14207256
> *you guys think a muscle car pantjob would look good on a lowrider? i got a 87 cutlass and idk if would look good
> Chevelle
> Duster
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :no:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

he's not doing it so PLEASE KILL THIS THREAD so nobody else gets this hairbrained idea


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 21 2009, 11:27 PM~14257747
> *he's not doing it so PLEASE KILL THIS THREAD so nobody else gets this hairbrained idea
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nah


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AyceeKay_@Jun 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14207256
> *you guys think a muscle car pantjob would look good on a lowrider? i got a 87 cutlass and idk if would look good
> Chevelle
> Duster
> ...


I VOTE "YES" FOR THE CHEVELLE :yes: AS LONG AS EVERYTHING ELSE LIKE THE MOTOR AND INTERIOR FOLLOW THE SAME THEME  A LOT OF MUSCLE FOR 13s AND PUMPS DON'T YOU THINK  YOU'LL PROLLY GO THROUGH TIRES LIKE CRAZY :0 BUT HEY IT'S YOUR PROJECT - MY OPINION - GO NUTS :biggrin:


----------

